

Ask HN: What monitor/alert system do you use to monitor your cloud servers? - fbueno

I&#x27;m a nagios user, but I&#x27;m having problems to find an &quot;equivalent&quot; solution to my elastic AWS opsworks stacks.
I mean, machines will be created, terminated, stopped, launched or for some reason down.<p>I&#x27;m trying to use check_mk WATO api to configure a &quot;scheduled down time&quot; when a machine is stopped for example. Or even using the opsworks time based instances to avoid false alarms. I also would like to start monitoring new instances, and stop when the instance is terminated.<p>The hosts are running docker containers started by fig&#x2F;docker-compose. Each fig.yml has its own &#x27;monitor&#x27; container which is configured to monitor all the containers running on that host. This way I can monitor normal things on the host (cpu, disk, load, etc) and also only one HTTP check to my monitor container.<p>This is configured using the &quot;custom json&quot; opsworks and chef.<p>I saw that there are a whole new world about monitoring out there (prometheus, boson, shinken, etc ) and the SaaS like boundary, datalog etc.<p>My primary concern is to alert sysadmin guys when an http service (the monitor container) from one of the hosts returns something diferrent of HTTP 200 OK status code, for example.<p>Which tool or service would you guys suggest me ?<p>Thanks
======
tb93
Hi, try VisualOps's docker integration: www.visualops.io

[https://medium.com/@visualops/a-simple-solution-for-
service-...](https://medium.com/@visualops/a-simple-solution-for-service-
discovery-in-docker-b4b520f376be)

------
johns
For HTTP monitoring, check out
[https://www.runscope.com/docs/radar](https://www.runscope.com/docs/radar)
(disclosure: I'm a founder)

